# you learn something new everyday



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

took daughter to minneapolis this a.m. for her to catch flight back to florida....i learned that in minnesota, 74 mph in a 60 mph zone is $132


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I will gladly pay the fine anyday, it is the insurance that rapes you for the next 4 years. I too must slow down, i will be handing in my badge here in a couple weeks so i can run my business full time. It has gotten me out of alot of tickets.


----------



## Cat385 (Nov 17, 2006)

Day you got to slow down. You could of used that money to drive the 80 miles and buy me lunch.


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea I have learned that one a few times.:laughing: Just wait a year or two you will forget and have to learn all over again.:clap:


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Dayexco.... What helps me out in this same situation is to consider the money you pay to be more of a 'speed tax' that a fine.... Its just the price you pay to drive the speed you want..... Paul


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

If you get caught doing 50 km/h over the speed limit in Ontario they'll take your license and your vehicle from you ON THE SPOT! No ifs, ands or buts!


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

80mph through what is normally a 65 but during construction is 35 will set you back $150. But if you go to traffic school and take a 3 hour $45 course and additional $50 for the admin. fees the ticket will be dropped and keep you record clean. Insurance co never has to know.:shifty: 
Knot that i would know anything about that :whistling
Also the first time out of a few that my F.F. tag did not help.:sad:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Did she miss the flight since the cop had the nerve to pull you over ??


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Day did you ask him if he knew Nick ? :laughing:


----------



## cdub (Feb 4, 2008)

Day,

For tomorrow's lesson:
1) get a six pack
2) drink five
3) buzz through there going about ninety with your finger out the window and the sixth one between your legs
4) let us know what that one costs


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> Did she miss the flight since the cop had the nerve to pull you over ??


i'd already dropped her off, on my way home


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

cdub said:


> Day,
> 
> For tomorrow's lesson:
> 1) get a six pack
> ...


then what do i do for lunch?


----------



## steva (Mar 26, 2008)

I learned the other day, that simply "seeing" the 70 mph sign is not enough, you have to "pass" it to be in the 70 zone. Got me for going 72 in a 60 zone.... hows that one for meeting the quota


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Minnesota seems to give you 10 mph up to 70 mph. - In other works, don't go over 70 in a 65 zone. As in all states, the boring times and end of the month are tough to get away with something extra.

Years ago, when the national limits were 55 mph max, in MN and some other states they could give out tickets up to 64 mph, but they never went on your record or affected the insurance. I think those days are gone.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> i'd already dropped her off, on my way home



Then what were you in a hurry for, was the Mrs. making you lunch ??

I learned yesterday, that my car insurance will be going up because my wife got into a accident.


----------



## ElIngeniero (Feb 7, 2008)

steva said:


> I learned the other day, that simply "seeing" the 70 mph sign is not enough, you have to "pass" it to be in the 70 zone. Got me for going 72 in a 60 zone.... hows that one for meeting the quota


Learn something new everyday indeed--I've always wondered where 'exactly' the speed limits change. Guess I know now.

We've been receiving tickets left and right on our dumptrucks--we are on a job that is completely surrounded by low tonnage roads. We have to travel ~500 feet before we get out of low tonnage but the trooper has been literally sitting at the entrance to our job waiting for us to pull out. Two weeks ago we held the trucks to see how long he would wait--he sat there for over 2 hours letting other speeding cars/trucks go but as soon as we pulled out, he pulled us over for a 'truck inspection' (we didn't even load the truck and he couldn't find anything else wrong with it).


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

ElIngeniero said:


> Learn something new everyday indeed--I've always wondered where 'exactly' the speed limits change. Guess I know now.
> 
> We've been receiving tickets left and right on our dumptrucks--we are on a job that is completely surrounded by low tonnage roads. We have to travel ~500 feet before we get out of low tonnage but the trooper has been literally sitting at the entrance to our job waiting for us to pull out. Two weeks ago we held the trucks to see how long he would wait--he sat there for over 2 hours letting other speeding cars/trucks go but as soon as we pulled out, he pulled us over for a 'truck inspection' (we didn't even load the truck and he couldn't find anything else wrong with it).


About time you bought that guy a doughnut...


----------



## cdub (Feb 4, 2008)

dayexco said:


> then what do i do for lunch?


You might have to skip lunch on this one, but if you're real concerned about it just bump into the police car when they try to pull you over. You'll probably get a free meal or two.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, I'm surprised they pulled you over considering everybody else is doing 80!


----------

